# Tennis in Mong Kok



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

Tennis anybody?

Hi, I'm 35 male, speaks English and Cantonese. Looking for 4-6 players on every Friday nights at Cherry Street Park (near Olympic and Mong Kok MTR) -- social tennis.


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

I have 2 players at the moment... need more players --- any levels welcome!

Pls PM me if interested. I will send you a meetup link.


----------



## stephgadd (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm interested in playing tennis, I've never played before though. Does this matter? 

PM me with more details, Thanks.


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi stephgadd, thanks for the reply.

Sent you a test msg as I wasn't sure if you can read without having 5 posts. But I think you can.

Anyway, no problem if you never played before. I also have another player who's a beginner. I think she can join after mid-August. I will confirm with you again as soon we have enough players.

Details: 
$100 per player per 2-hr session
Friday 8-10pm
3 cans of new balls will be provided
Each bring their tennis racquets


----------



## stephgadd (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, not sure if my initial reply got sent. So I'll try again. 

Is there a session going on today? Or are you still waiting for other people to join?

Is it based in Mong Kok? 
Will it be every week? 


Thanks,

Stephanie


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, no tennis today as we only have 3 players. 

Actually, perhaps we can start with 2 or 3 players and invite more along the way. The next available Friday slot is on 2nd August. 

The court is less than 10 mins walk from mong kok mtr. Although coming from Olympic Mtr is easier.
It will be every Friday, if we can book the court. 

I will pm my mobile ... quicker response on whatsapp. : )


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

Got the following error msg... I think u need 5 posts

"
stephgadd has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
"


----------



## stephgadd (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey, I got your message but I can't seem to reply. So send me your number for What's App the same way and I'll message you.


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Stephanie, pls post 2 more msgs up and pm your contact number afterwards. thanks.



stephgadd said:


> Hey, I got your message but I can't seem to reply. So send me your number for What's App the same way and I'll message you.


----------



## anapaulamacklin (Jun 3, 2013)

hi,

My husband and I are moving in september to HK and we both play tennis.
We would love to meet you guys and play some tennis.

thanks,

Ana Paula Macklin


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

anapaulamacklin said:


> hi,
> 
> My husband and I are moving in september to HK and we both play tennis.
> We would love to meet you guys and play some tennis.
> ...


Hi Ana!

Will be great to have you both joining too. Please pm your mobile number when you are in HK.

Best,
KT


----------



## anapaulamacklin (Jun 3, 2013)

hi there, im already in HK and would love to play tennis. My husband also really wants to play. Please let me know if you guys are still playing on fridays or any other day. thanks!


----------

